
25M Android Phones Infected with Malware That ‘Hides in WhatsApp’ - Yhippa
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/07/10/25-million-android-phones-infected-with-malware-that-hides-in-whatsapp/
======
dilutedh2o
Not sure I quite understand how to check if I've been infected.

